# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Υποβρύχια Βιντεοσκόπηση και Φωτογράφιση

## cataman

Πριν από λίγο καιρό αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω μια νέα ενασχόληση που είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένη με το υγρό στοιχείο (που υπέραγαπώ) και αυτή είναι η υποβρύχια βιντεοσκόπηση και φωτογράφιση. 

Εδώ και τρία χρόνια και μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα την υποβρύχια κάμερα που έχω με το "σκάφανδρο" της για βιντεοσκόπηση ναυτομοντέλων.
Εδώ και λίγες μέρες όμως αποφάσισα να περάσω σε πιο συναρπαστικά θέματα υποβρύχιας βιντεοσκόπησης και φωτογράφισης όπως αυτής των ναυαγίων και γενικά του κόσμου που ζεί κάτω από το νερό.

Και το έναυσμα για την έναρξη αυτού του ταξιδιού ήταν η παρακάτω περίπτωση. Πρίν από τρία χρόνια ενώ έκανα στην Πλατεία Νερού στο Φάληρο μία υποβρύχια λήψη σε ένα τηλεκατευθυνόμενο ιστιοπλοϊκό εμφανίστηκε μία θαλάσσια χελώνα. Οπότε χωρίς να κάνω απότομες κινήσεις έστρεψα την κάμερα (την οποία είχα προσαρμόσει σε ένα 2μετρο κοντάρι) και άρχισα να ακολουθώ την χελώνα η οποία κολυμπούσε παράλληλα με τον ντόκο για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα πρίν χαθεί στον βυθό.

Sea Turttle 6.jpg

Εδώ είναι το βίντεο από αυτή την λήψη:



Αν έχετε και εσείς αυτό το συναρπαστικό χόμπυ της υποβρύχιας βιντεοσκόπησης και φωτογράφισης το topic αυτό είναι ανοιχτό για να δούμε τις φωτογραφίες και τα βίντεο σας.

Το δικό μου ταξίδι πάντως για τις "20.000 λεύγες" μόλις ξεκίνησε. Έπεται συνέχεια.

----------


## cataman

Στις 15 Μαρτίου 2015 και ενώ βρισκόμουν στην Κούλουρη Σαλαμίνας για την κάλυψη ενός ιστιοπλοϊκού αγώνα με τηλεκατευθυνόμενα έκανα την βιντεοσκόπηση που βλέπετε στο βίντεο. Τοποθέτησα την υποβρύχια κάμερα μου σε ένα μακρύ κοντάρι και από τον ντόκο πήρα πλάνα από το παραδοσιακό ιστιοφόρο τρεχαντήρι "Νότος" που εγκαταλήφθηκε και βυθίστηκε πρίν από πολλά χρόνια ενώ ήταν δεμένο.




Αυτές τις μέρες ολοκληρώνεται και η κατασκευή μιας ειδικής πλατφόρμας για υποβρύχιες βιντεοσκοπήσεις.
Με την πλατφόρμα αυτή έχω σκοπό να ξεκινήσω σε λίγες μέρες τις πρώτες βιντεοσκοπήσεις ναυαγίων σε χαμηλό βάθος όπως το "Νότος".
Περισσότερα σε λίγες μέρες.

----------


## andria salamis

Δεν ειναι πολλα χρόνια, που βυθίστηκε.Ομορφο το βίντεο σας.

----------


## cataman

> Δεν ειναι πολλα χρόνια, που βυθίστηκε.Ομορφο το βίντεο σας.


Λόγο της κατάστασης που βλέπουμε υπέθεσα ότι πρέπει να είναι πάνω από μία δεκαετία βουλιαγμένο?
Έχουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες?
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα επιστρέψω σε αυτό το ναυάγιο ίσως αυτό τον μήνα για καλύτερη βιντεοσκόπηση και από την άλλη μεριά.

Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε το βίντεο.

Ελπίζω να δούμε σε αυτό το topic και από άλλα μέλη υποβρύχιες φωτογραφίες και βίντεο τους όχι μόνο από ναυάγια. Είναι υπέροχος ο κόσμος κάτω από το νερό.

----------


## andria salamis

Αρχες του 2Ο12,εβλεπα την εγκαταλειψη του,ηταν θεμα χρονου.

DSCN9934.JPG

----------


## cataman

Τελικά λίγες μέρα από το post σου το ΝΟΤΟΣ και κάποια άλλα διπλανά ναυάγια ανελκύθηκαν.
Από τοπικό site η ανακοίνωση:
Την 12η Αυγούστου 2015 απομακρύνθηκαν από τον λιμένα Βουρκαρίου τα ναυάγια «ΝΟΤΟΣ ΝΠ 5329» και «ΔΩΡΙΚΟΣ ΝΠ 6586» και το εγκαταλελειμμένο λόγω γήρατος σκαρί «ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ ΛΠ 98-Γ» με την σύμφωνη γνώμη του ιδιοκτήτη Σ. Πατάπη.

Χτές πραγματοποίησα την πρώτη υποβρύχια βιντεοσκόπηση με την ολοκληρωμένη πλέον πλατφόρμα M.O.U.P. ή όπως είναι και τα αρχικά της: Manually Opereted Underwater Platform.

1933987_1025020694226661_4326892536904091932_n.jpg
Πήγα στο Πέραμα μιας και εκεί βρισκόταν ένα πολύ παλιό ρυμουλκό το οποίο είχα φωτογραφίσει πέρυσι όμως προς απογοήτευση μου είχε απομακρυνθεί.
Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε τα ύφαλα του.

DSCF4986.JPGDSCF4987.JPG

Οπότε για να κάνω την πρώτη βιντεοσκόπηση με την πλατφόρμα βιντεοσκόπησα την μισοβυθισμένη μπάρτζα που βρίσκεται ακόμα εκεί. Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει το βίντεο.



Θα ετοιμάσω κάποια στιγμή και ένα βίντεο παρουσίασης της πλατφόρμας για να δείτε και πώς γίνεται η βιντεοσκόπηση.

----------


## cataman

Η επόμενη βιντεοσκόπηση που έκανα με την πλατφόρμα μου ήταν στον όρμο Φαλήρου στο ναυάγιο του καταδυτικού σκάφους "Ποσειδών" που άνηκε στην Ελληνική Καταδυτική.
Στο βίντεο που ακολουθεί μπορείτε να δείτε μοναδικά υποβρύχια πλάνα από αυτό το ναυάγιο που ίσως δεν έχετε ξαναδεί ποτέ.





DSCF9191.JPGDSCF9196.JPGDSCF9197.JPGDSCF9199.JPG

----------


## cataman

Όπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί στο βίντεο που ακολουθεί σας παρουσιάζω την υποβρύχια πλατφόρμα που έχω κατασκευάσει για τον σκοπό αυτό.
Την ονόμασα "Μικρό Ναυτίλο".





Λίγα λόγια για την πλατφόρμα αυτή:
Το συνολικό της βάρος είναι 3 κιλά.
Διαστάσεις: Μήκος 38cm, Πλάτος: 30cm, Ύψος: 20cm.

Είμαι εδώ για να σας λύσω ότι απορίες έχετε για αυτή την κατασκευή.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά φίλε cataman. Σκέψου να πας μια βόλτα απέναντι στην Κυνοσούρα που έχει αρκετούς "στόχους".

----------


## cataman

> Πολύ ωραία δουλειά φίλε cataman. Σκέψου να πας μια βόλτα απέναντι στην Κυνοσούρα που έχει αρκετούς "στόχους".


Να είσαι Καλά Ellinis.
Έχω κάνει ήδη μια επίσκεψη στην Σαλαμίνα όπου και βιντεοσκόπησα το ΝΟΤΟΣ που δεν υπάρχει πλέον.

Παρακολουθώ και τα δύο σχετικά topics εδώ στο Ναυτιλία και θα προσπαθήσω να πάω στα περισσότερα:
Σπασμένα Καράβια:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?46041-%D3%F0%E1%F3%EC%DD%ED%E1-%EA%E1%F1%DC%E2%E9%E1
Επισκέψιμα Ναυάγια:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?25484-%C5%F0%E9%F3%EA%DD%F8%E9%EC%E1-%CD%E1%F5%DC%E3%E9%E1

Υπάρχει τεράστιο υλικό για υποβρύχια βιντεοσκόπηση και φωτογραφία αν θέλει κάποιος να ασχοληθεί με αυτό το θέμα ειδικά που τώρα οι υποβρύχιες κάμερες είναι προσιτές. Ελπίζω να δώ και από άλλους σε αυτό το topic υποβρύχιες φωτογραφίες και βίντεο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η επόμενη βιντεοσκόπηση που έκανα με την πλατφόρμα μου ήταν στον όρμο Φαλήρου στο ναυάγιο του καταδυτικού σκάφους "Ποσειδών" που άνηκε στην Ελληνική Καταδυτική.


Το ναυάγιο γιά την ακρίβεια βρίσκεται δίπλα στο ΣΕΦ. Στο ξεκίνημα της καριέρας μου επρόκειτο να πιάσω ασυρματιστής σε αυτό το 1981 κ μου φαίνεται μόλις είχε αποκτηθεί/μετασκευαστεί.Τελικά δεν τα βρήκαμε με την εταιρεία στο οικονομικό.Άλλες εποχές...τότε μπορούσες να διαπραγματευθείς τον μισθό σου κ χωρίς προηγούμενη υπηρεσία,μόνο με τη φήμη της σχολής (Ασπρόπυργος :Pride: ).
Γνωρίζει κανείς το ιστορικό του; Από την κατασκευή (Αγγλία 1944) μάλλον κάτι γιά πολεμική χρήση ήταν όμως γιά αλιευτικό δεν πείθει.Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν πολυχρησιμοποιήθηκε στην Ελλάδα.Άραγε το σημείο βύθισης έχει σχέση με συμμετοχή του στα έργα διευθέτησης της εκβολής του Κηφισσού ή απλώς έτυχε να εγκαταλειφθεί εκεί;

----------


## cataman

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι βρισκόταν εκεί που είναι τώρα η Μαρίνα Αθηνών στο ΣΕΦ και μεταφέρθηκε στο σημείο που βυθίστηκε για να γίνουν τα έργα της μαρίνας για τους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του 2004. 
Μετά από λίγο καιρό άρχισε η αντίστροφη μέτρηση και να μπάζει νερά σύμφωνα με τις περισσότερες αναφορές που λένε ότι είναι κοντά στα 10 χρόνια βυθισμένο εκεί.

Έχω μια ανεπίσημη πληροφορία ότι θα μεταφερθεί τελικά μιας και "εμποδίζει". 
Ελπίζω να προλάβω να το βιντεοσκοπήσω άλλη μία φορά εκτενέστερα μιας και η πρώτη βιντεοσκόπηση ήταν βιαστική.

----------


## cataman

Στην Μαρίνα Ελευσίνας (συγκεκριμένα στον λιμενίσκο Παλαιό φονιά) βρίσκεται εδώ και 5 χρόνια ένα μισοβυθισμένο παλιό ξύλινο σκάφος. 
Απολαύστε υποβρύχια πλάνα από την πρύμνη του.

----------


## cataman

Τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες έχω ξεκινήσει και ελπίζω να ολοκληρώσω πολύ σύντομα μια νέα πλατφόρμα η οποία θα μπορεί να δώσει την δυνατότητα στην υπάρχουσα υποβρύχια πλατφόρμα να καταδύεται μέχρι το βάθος των 30 μέτρων για βιντεοσκόπηση και φωτογράφιση ναυαγίων και όχι μόνο.

Στο blog μου μπορείτε να δείτε τις μέχρι τώρα φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή της πλατφόρμας αυτής και μια μικρή περιγραφή της:
http://underwater-videos.blogspot.gr/p/pelagos.html


Στο βίντεο που ακολουθεί κάνω μια παρουσίαση της υποβρύχιας πλατφόρμας που χρησιμοποιώ και τον τρόπο βιντεοσκόπησης ανάλογα την θέση της κάμερας:





Εδώ βλέπετε μια φωτογραφία της νέας πλατφόρμας μαζί με την υποβρύχια:
Project Proteus.JPG

Θέλουμε δουλειά ακόμα και αν τα οικονομικά μου το επιτρέψουν υπολογίζω τέλος Απριλίου να είμαστε έτοιμοι επιχειρησιακός για κατάδυση μέχρι τα 5 μέτρα.
Για τα 30 μέτρα θέλει επιπλέον εξοπλισμό (και λεφτά εννοείτε) που ελπίζω πρίν το καλοκαίρι να μπορέσω να διαθέσω για να ξεκινήσουμε βιντεοσκοπήσεις και μέχρι σε αυτό το βάθος.

----------

